# My new tortoises smell funny



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 23, 2015)

I have had four Redfoot tortoises for a while. Including my sick one. I never notice any bad smells.
Two days ago I got three more Redfoot. These guys smell badly. There are also flies near them. I can't find a particular tortoise or area on any of them That smells. It just smells around them and especially inside their house.
I'm thinking that it was diet or them being left to walk and live in their own poop. (Before I got them) They came in a wire rabbit cage. All three of them jammed in there. When they walk around they travel one behind the other like they are afraid to explore.
I'm going to soak / bathe them individually. Has any one had a stinky tort and how did you cure it.
Yes. They are in isolation from my other torts.


----------



## parrotlady (Jul 23, 2015)

I am guessing the smell is due to how they were previously housed. I would soak them individually, give them a scrub and let them be. I am sure there will be minimal odor after they dry off. They are in good hands now and I am sure will receive the best of care.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 23, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have had four Redfoot tortoises for a while. Including my sick one. I never notice any bad smells.
> Two days ago I got three more Redfoot. These guys smell badly. There are also flies near them. I can't find a particular tortoise or area on any of them That smells. It just smells around them and especially inside their house.
> I'm thinking that it was diet or them being left to walk and live in their own poop. (Before I got them) They came in a wire rabbit cage. All three of them jammed in there. When they walk around they travel one behind the other like they are afraid to explore.
> I'm going to soak / bathe them individually. Has any one had a stinky tort and how did you cure it.
> Yes. They are in isolation from my other torts.


Yeah could be they just need a few good soaks to loosen any dried poop. When Lola has walked through his before I get home I am amazed at how much comes off his feet and legs even though they may not look that bad.
Sounds like they have a much better home now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 23, 2015)

They've been washed and I replaced the hay and mulch in the pen and night house.
Thanks.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Ed. I seem to have understood that the torts you're talking about here, are 'new' to your place, aren't they? If so, they may not have looked after, soaked well and so on. You, I am sure, will be able to do ALL that, and look after them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 23, 2015)

They have perfect shells.
Someone did something correctly. Just not everything.
Thanks.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 23, 2015)

Scrub-a-dub, three torts in the tub. I know my dragon smelled much more terrible when he had parasites. - but part of that was that he had runny poo that would stick to him.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice looking Torts !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2015)

They seem much less offensive this morning.
They have been washed and are out there discovering Mazuri for the second time. I think it's a hit.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jul 24, 2015)

The one redfoot I rescued had an awful smell. It dissipated over the weeks of having him. It was pretty rank too. He also lived in horrible conditions and was fed a poor diet. Your new redfoots are very nice looking!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2015)

They are much better started than my other four.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 24, 2015)

I would say it was their previous diet.
We know as human beings that what you eat contributes to the aroma of what you pass.
Now that they are being fed your dietary regimè, I would bet that in no time at all the smell will be the same.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 24, 2015)

Soak and scrub...Then put your wife's perfume in a good use! ! ! 

Tell your wife sorry for the perfume part


----------



## kathyth (Jul 24, 2015)

They're really beautiful!
I'm thinking they will smell like roses, soon!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2015)

Unfortunately my wife's perfume is so expensive I'd cry if a drop was wasted.
Now, MY cologne....


----------



## Keith D. (Jul 24, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have had four Redfoot tortoises for a while. Including my sick one. I never notice any bad smells.
> Two days ago I got three more Redfoot. These guys smell badly. There are also flies near them. I can't find a particular tortoise or area on any of them That smells. It just smells around them and especially inside their house.
> I'm thinking that it was diet or them being left to walk and live in their own poop. (Before I got them) They came in a wire rabbit cage. All three of them jammed in there. When they walk around they travel one behind the other like they are afraid to explore.
> I'm going to soak / bathe them individually. Has any one had a stinky tort and how did you cure it.
> Yes. They are in isolation from my other torts.


I would def soak and scrub them up really well, then rub the with a little EVCO. The smell could be bacterial or fungal, both in which the EVCO will help with. Hope this helps lol


----------



## jcaporaletti (Jul 28, 2015)

Doing some fecal's would not hurt. I usually do mine a few times a year. They are nice looking.


----------

